# ProgPower USA...



## eaeolian (Mar 27, 2006)

...forgive the semi-spam, but the promoter _is_ a legit friend of mine, so...

If you're looking to go to ProgPowerUSA (What is it? check here for info.), tickets go on sale this Saturday, April 1st. I believe last year sold out in less than two days, so buy early and often. Here's the TicketBastard link.

I can't recommend this fest enough - Regor, Oogadee Boogadee and I think Jerich from here will all be there, as well as 1000 other metalheads looking to have a good time. The venue's great, the bands are always good, and the parties can be legendary - what more do you want?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 27, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> The venue's great, the bands are always good, and the parties can be legendary - what more do you want?




hot ass?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Mar 28, 2006)

I will be there as well.

Is Noodles going? What about Nick?


----------



## Akrin (Mar 28, 2006)

Gah - too bad it's in GA. This is basically Freak Kitchen's only show in the US


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 28, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> I will be there as well.
> 
> Is Noodles going? What about Nick?



Nick is. Noodles is not, as of last discussion. Slacker.


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2006)

it sounds like a blast, but i'm saving up for Jemfest, and am rather limited to just one trip a year. and oh yeah, tickets to Jemfest = free*! 


*ok, so there are donations, but it's all for a good cause


----------



## Matt Crooks (Mar 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Noodles is not, as of last discussion. Slacker.



Damn, I was looking forward to seeing the hangover he'd have.


----------



## noodles (Mar 28, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Is Noodles going?



No, dammit. Fannie Mae basicly hired me to be the fall guy for the department I was in. After two months, they showed me the door for missing a critical page (I was online, at 4am, working on the problem). So, I'm back at my old, underpaying job, making not enough money to go anywhere. Dammit.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 28, 2006)

Regor said:


> This is Maria - The bartender. She doesn't work there anymore, but ALWAYS flys in just for this show for us cuz she has so much fun.



Not only is she hot, but she's a freakin' riot to hang out at the bar with.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 28, 2006)

And she's only a dollar?

fuck yeah!


----------

